
Airbnb: Do things that don’t scale - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/do-things-that-dont-scale-big-idea-series/
======
masonhensley
How does giving customers the option to rent out single room vs their entire
apartment not scale?

Am I just sleep deprived? Love what AirBnb is doing, but I don't think that
article scales.

